# Help Identifying Older Air Conpressor



## Paulllyw (5 mo ago)

Hello, I have an Ingersoll Rand rotary screw oil lubricated compressor I’m looking to find some documentation or a manual for but looking up the codes / numbers on the unit I can’t find anything online. It was attached to a deutz F2L511 engine and believe it was rated for 100cfm @ 100 psi but could be wrong about that. It worked great for sandblasting but we used the engine for something else. Any information or documentation anyone could provide would be great. Thanks!


----------

